# How long did it take for you guys to get hired?



## Shimshady (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello guys

I just recently moved to Wellington with my NZ partner..
I have a work visa, I've been trying to look for a job,
applied for a few places and already did a couple of trials and interviews.
They all went really well! people are extremely friendly here and
I did my best to impress them, they all said they loved how I worked.
However, both employers after the trials from last week
said "we will get back to you in a week or two"

I found this a bit odd because usually they post job ads because they need
people to work right away? (well I thought?) and usually after the trials, the managers
get back to you latest the next day either they want you to come back to work for them
or not? (again, at least this is what I did when I was a manager)
I wasn't sure if this whole "we'll let you know after 2 weeks" is the NZ thing or
it was just a nice Kiwi way to say No Thanks Bye?


----------



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

3 weeks to 7 months... As an average all my friends secured job within 3 months.. 7 months was the worst case ...


----------

